# New Civil engineering graduate any ideas where to find a job



## lara123 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just graduated last friday w/ civil engineering degree. I have submitted my resume to many comapnies but nothing. Any ideas where I can apply or what to do.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2009)

lara123 said:


> I just graduated last friday w/ civil engineering degree. I have submitted my resume to many comapnies but nothing. Any ideas where I can apply or what to do.


What form of civil? Geotech, structural, general civil, water resources, environmental? Congratulations on graduation!


----------



## lara123 (Dec 21, 2009)

I would prefer structural but I would do anything.


----------



## MonteBiker (Dec 21, 2009)

lara123 said:


> I would prefer structural but I would do anything.


India, China... where would you like to be outsourced to?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't let these guys get you down, most of them are joking anyway. What State/city are you in?

As long as you are open to relocating, and you went to a real Engineering School you can find a job.

A lot of smaller firms out West post jobs on Craiglist this might be a good way to get your foot in the door.


----------



## MonteBiker (Dec 21, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Don't let these guys get you down, most of them are joking anyway. What State/city are you in?
> As long as you are open to relocating, and you went to a real Engineering School you can find a job.
> 
> A lot of smaller firms out West post jobs on Craiglist this might be a good way to get your foot in the door.


^^ That's true... I was joking. There are jobs to be had out there if you are willing to relocate. Are you looking for a geographic region? B.S. and/or M.S.? Bridges, buildings? Any thoughts?


----------



## lara123 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am currently in CA, but i dont mind moving to any part of the US. I graduated with my BS and I am waiting on my results for my EIT. But i am going to look into craigslist maybe i find something there. Maybe one of you can help me review my resume and help me with my chances of getting a job.


----------



## Vishal (Dec 21, 2009)

lara123 said:


> I am currently in CA, but i dont mind moving to any part of the US. I graduated with my BS and I am waiting on my results for my EIT. But i am going to look into craigslist maybe i find something there. Maybe one of you can help me review my resume and help me with my chances of getting a job.


Just take out the personal information from the resume and post it here for review. I am sure you will get a lot of valuable feedback. If you are uncomfortable doing that then start messaging your resume to everyone on the board!! Someone will reply, maybe. j/k.


----------



## lara123 (Dec 21, 2009)

OBJECTIVE: Hardworking and driven individual pursuing a full time position in the field of Civil Engineering with a company where I can utilize and expand my skills.

HIGHLIGHTS OF QUALIFICATIONS:

•Proficient in AutoCAD, Risa 3D, Sap 2000

•Proficient with Microsoft Office

•Able to work in a team or alone

•Positive attitude and adapt well to new situations and environments

•Bilingual-Fluent in English/Spanish

•Strong mathematical and analytical skills

EDUCATION: California State University, Fresno

Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering, December 2009

3.77 Major GPA

Reedley College, Madera, CA

Associate of Arts Degree, December 2005

RELEVANT COURSE WORK: Environmental Engineering, Engineering Surveying, Vector Mechanics &amp; Dynamics, Intro. To Transportation Engineering, Hydraulics – Fluid Mechanics, Engineering Economics, Mechanics of Materials, Structural Analysis, Concrete Laboratory, Soils Laboratory, Engineering Mechanics- Statics , Geotechnical Engineering, Engineering Graphics, Mechanics of Materials Laboratory, Construction Materials, Basic building systems, Construction Labor Relations Law, Construction Law, Contracts and Specifications, Steel Design, Reinforce Concrete Design, Geotechnical Design, Seismic Analysis, Foundation Design, Timber Design.

WORK

EXPERIENCE: California Regional Water Quality Control Board Fresno, CA

•Engineering Student Assistant 4/2008 to Present

•Review discharger self monitoring reports for compliance with the NPDES program

•Process annual storm water reports

•Familiar with storm water pollution prevention plan (SWPPP)

•Review work plans for landfills

•Contact dischargers regarding incomplete reports and violations

•Assist engineers with research, data collections, graphics, and technical reports

•Help maintain and extrapolate data from statewide tracking database

•Inspections/Inspection Reports

Iverson Contracting Madera, CA

•Laborer/Crew leader 4/2006 to 4/2008

•Residential and commercial remodeling-from ground up

•Install and move water, gas, drain pipes

•Install doors, windows, cabinets, electrical lines and more

•Add new rooms to existing houses

•Install sheet rock, mud work, texture, paint

AFFILIATIONS: American Society of Civil Engineers

Society of Hispanic Professional Engineers

Tau Beta Pi

REFERENCES: Available upon request


----------



## lara123 (Dec 22, 2009)

any ideas for my resume


----------



## intech (Dec 22, 2009)

lara123 said:


> any ideas for my resume


This is just my opinion, having seem literally thousands of resumes within the last few years. Not everybody agrees with what should and should not be on a resume, so take my advice with a grain of salt.

One thing some people forget, if you're putting your resume on the Internet (such as Monster and Careerbuilder), is to be sure to cover any keywords employers may be searching for. For example, you spell out Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering. I also would put (BSCE). For location, I would add California (CA) after Fresno. For if somebody is searching for a BSCE in CA, they'll find you. Even within your experience section, think about what someone may be searching for.

Your objective is too generic. Everybody claims they're hardworking and everybody wants a company to utilize their skills. You really need to state more specifically what you've done, what you want and where you want it. For example, "entry-level Civil Engineer with 3.7 GPA and experience in water resources seeking a position in California with a (consulting firm or whatever you want to say)." In fact, it's better to customize this based on who you're sending it to. I have actually received resumes stating that the person was seeking a position with (my company - by name). That's going too far, but you get the idea.

In "HIGHLIGHTS OF QUALIFICATIONS," I would add some stuff related to your experience.

"•Strong mathematical and analytical skills" - I certainly hope so if you're an engineer. I would leave that out.

Putting "REFERENCES: Available upon request" is unnecessary. A lot of people do it, but to me it's a worthless statement. If somebody wants your references, they'll ask you for them, whether you have that statement or not.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

When I was applying to multiple firms, I had my general resume, but would include a customized cover letter for each company. That way, I could show that I had done some research on the company (mention specific projects that the company has worked on that interest you). I also could expound a little more on my career objectives and interests.


----------



## lara123 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks for the great advice i would make those changes


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 22, 2009)

I would suggest specifically targeting companies that do Enviromental Engineering. It seems you have experience in the field potential employers like that.

Also, I know it is hard to do but follow up is huge. If you apply for a specific job posting after you send in your application/resume call them to see that they have it and ask if they need further info. I actually got an interview for what turned into my first Engineering job this way.

If you get an interview, and don't make you an offer, call a couple days after and try to guage interest and answer any further questions they might have.

Also, try to show you are enthusiastic about the position and engineering in the interview. The guy that shows up either half asleep or seems unmotivated will in no way get a job if I can hire someone else. Drink a Red Bull pre interview if it is early in morning and you aren't sufficiently awake.

Also if none of this works, take a look at Manufacturing Companies and working in Management. Lots of companies like to have engineers in these manufacturing supervision types of positions. Also look into Engineering Sales as you are a woman, and might have more people skills than most of the guys -it might be something to get you started.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 22, 2009)

lara123 said:


> I am currently in CA, but i dont mind moving to any part of the US. I graduated with my BS and I am waiting on my results for my EIT. But i am going to look into craigslist maybe i find something there. Maybe one of you can help me review my resume and help me with my chances of getting a job.



I did think of something else, as I presume you are young lady.

Ensure whoever you contact of Craigslist are who they say they are.

ie If they ask you to meet them at their house/apartment or any other non-public place I would politely decline.

Judging from your GPA I doubt you need my advice, but you do hear of bad stories about people online etc.


----------



## lara123 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks for the advice but i am a guy Lara is my last name but i get that alot online I should use something else as my username.

I recently completed an application with CH2MHILL does anybody work there that can give a recommendation or help me at least with an interview.


----------



## intech (Dec 22, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> When I was applying to multiple firms, I had my general resume, but would include a customized cover letter for each company. That way, I could show that I had done some research on the company (mention specific projects that the company has worked on that interest you). I also could expound a little more on my career objectives and interests.


Even if you send a cover letter, I would still customize the objective. Sometimes the cover letter doesn't get passed along to everybody within the company. If your objective matches their open position, believe me, that goes a long way towards getting the job.

Also, D. Kephart is so right about enthusiasm in the interview. Even if you're not that enthusiastic about the company or the job, act like you are because if you don't, you're absolutely wasting your time. Also, I suggest in a first interview to focus on the company and the job itself, and not to ask too many questions about money, benefits, work hours, etc. You'll be able to find out that stuff later on. Asking about it in the first interview makes you sound like that's all you're really interested in.


----------



## lara123 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, but getting the interview is the difficult part.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 22, 2009)

You can check with the Corps of Engineers for something, especially if you're willing to relocate. If your GPA was above, I think it was 3.50, you get bonus points in the selection process. The official USACE website is cpol.army.mil, it is NOT USAJobs. It's pretty easy to go to the site and put your resume and info in and submit it into the system. Once you get it all in there, applying for jobs takes about 20 seconds. If you have any trouble let me know.


----------



## lara123 (Dec 23, 2009)

I applied at the army corps trough USAJOBS, so is not the same. Ok thanks i will check that out.


----------



## lara123 (Dec 23, 2009)

When filling out the application for the Army corps they ask you what is the lowes grade you want to apply for what is the grade for a recent graduate like myseld should accept?

Also are there any engineers from the army corp that can give a hand with an interview or recommendation?


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 23, 2009)

lara123 said:


> When filling out the application for the Army corps they ask you what is the lowes grade you want to apply for what is the grade for a recent graduate like myseld should accept?
> 
> Also are there any engineers from the army corp that can give a hand with an interview or recommendation?


They just hired a recent grad in our department and I believe they brought him in as a GS-7. When I was out of college that's what I came as also...not great, but it's an excellent place to work and unless you're a complete idiot it should only take a year or so to bump up to a GS-9. Technically, there are time-in-grade requirements before you jump up a level, but if you're willing to move for new positions you can jump up quicker too, i.e. there was a guy in our office who was an 11 for a few months but jumped up to a 12 by taking a job in Alaska then he jumped up to a 13 a little while after that when he took a job at Ft. Knox.


----------



## evbaseball6 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am having the same problem too. Graduated in December 2009 with Civil Engineering, just found out I passed the FE exam, have prior intern experience, and nothing to show for it. I live in Jacksonville, FL, went to University of North Florida, and having been applying to entry level jobs (the few that are available) all across the southeast and have not had one interview, its pretty ridiculous.


----------



## humner (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.getcivilengineeringjobs.com

http://www.getcivilengineeringjobs.com/hig...id-postings.php

I did not see anything in your resume on past interests. Did you achieve Eagle Scout rank with the Boy Scouts, were you involved with 4H? Future Farmers of America? Future Business Leaders of America? Do you now participate in any youth group activities as a leader? AYSO (American Youth Soccer Organization)? BSA, FFA, 4H? Both my boys are still involved in Boy Scouts as Assistant Scout Masters, since achieving Eagle Scout Rank, have gotten the attention of local employers, both are employed and happy where they are.

What I am getting at is, it reminds me of the people your age doing a mock interview and saying "I'm a people person". I am predominantly speaking of Boy Scouts, because I am more familiar with it, having been a leader in the past myself for 13 years. I love hearing from my past scouts tell me that it made a difference when being hired for a job. There are plenty of worthwhile groups that you can participate in and you may find it to yours and your future companies benefit to be part of. I personally have gotten numerous jobs from my participation in BS and AYSO as well as one time doing a community clean up.

Just my two cents.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

evbaseball6 said:


> I am having the same problem too. Graduated in December 2009 with Civil Engineering, just found out I passed the FE exam, have prior intern experience, and nothing to show for it. I live in Jacksonville, FL, went to University of North Florida, and having been applying to entry level jobs (the few that are available) all across the southeast and have not had one interview, its pretty ridiculous.


I was born and raised in Jacksonville! After my freshman year of college, I did an internship at Haskell in town there. I thought that it was a good company; I enjoyed my internship there. They are a big design/build firm, with engineers and architects in the same building. Granted, I did my internship in the summer of '97, so things may have changed. I just checked their website (http://www.thehaskellco.com), and they are currently only looking for a mechanical engineer. I would still send in a resume so that they have it on file, if you are interested in staying in J-action-ville. Good luck!


----------



## evbaseball6 (Dec 24, 2009)

humner said:


> http://www.getcivilengineeringjobs.comhttp://www.getcivilengineeringjobs.com/hig...id-postings.php
> 
> I did not see anything in your resume on past interests. Did you achieve Eagle Scout rank with the Boy Scouts, were you involved with 4H? Future Farmers of America? Future Business Leaders of America? Do you now participate in any youth group activities as a leader? AYSO (American Youth Soccer Organization)? BSA, FFA, 4H? Both my boys are still involved in Boy Scouts as Assistant Scout Masters, since achieving Eagle Scout Rank, have gotten the attention of local employers, both are employed and happy where they are.
> 
> ...


I have done many activities outside school that are on my resume. I have been a student youth leader at a local church for 4 years, coached a fall ball team at terry parker high school for a season, and other extra curricular activities dealing with kids and it doesn't seem to help. It's not at widely known as the boy scouts but it is something.


----------



## evbaseball6 (Dec 24, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> evbaseball6 said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the same problem too. Graduated in December 2009 with Civil Engineering, just found out I passed the FE exam, have prior intern experience, and nothing to show for it. I live in Jacksonville, FL, went to University of North Florida, and having been applying to entry level jobs (the few that are available) all across the southeast and have not had one interview, its pretty ridiculous.
> ...


Thanks FL Buff,

I can't remember if I have sent them them a resume or not. I have sent out so many to firms in Jacksonville and other places it's hard to keep up with, but I will check them. They are a very good company, I did my internship at Kimley-Horn and Associates and it was a great internship!


----------



## humner (Dec 24, 2009)

evbaseball6 said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.getcivilengineeringjobs.comhttp://www.getcivilengineeringjobs.com/hig...id-postings.php
> ...


Absolutely!

I should start posting in here when NYC is putting up Engineering jobs, or even Project manager positions when they come up.


----------



## lara123 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been talking to some people here at work and i might have a chance for a job but is a water resource control engineer job, but what I want to do is structural engineering is difficult to decide because there is really nothing else out there. And this is what i am going to do the rest of my life. Also is difficult to find a structural engineering job without any experience, i am going to start volunteering with a structural engineering firm starting next year to get some experience. So maybe i can take the job and volunteer one day since here in CA state agencies have fridays off.


----------



## leopard (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm on a similar boat like yours Lara. Hell I'd take anything right now, be it water resource control engineer job or whatever civil engineering related.


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 27, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> You can check with the Corps of Engineers for something, especially if you're willing to relocate. If your GPA was above, I think it was 3.50, you get bonus points in the selection process. The official USACE website is cpol.army.mil, it is NOT USAJobs. It's pretty easy to go to the site and put your resume and info in and submit it into the system. Once you get it all in there, applying for jobs takes about 20 seconds. If you have any trouble let me know.


Aw... come on, jeb! Everyone knows NAVFAC is one step above the CoE!

lara: let me know if you're interested in NAVFAC... send me a PM.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

lara123 said:


> I recently completed an application with CH2MHILL does anybody work there that can give a recommendation or help me at least with an interview.


They are a pretty good company with a solid reputation in the environmental field. I think if you targeted an office (or an office manager) you should at least be able to squeeze an interview.

Also, have you considered Bechtel Coroporation - they have geared up hiring with the thought that nuclear will be the next big push for energy and that there will be a need for lots of work.



evbaseball6 said:


> I am having the same problem too. Graduated in December 2009 with Civil Engineering, just found out I passed the FE exam, have prior intern experience, and nothing to show for it. I live in Jacksonville, FL, went to University of North Florida, and having been applying to entry level jobs (the few that are available) all across the southeast and have not had one interview, its pretty ridiculous.


I have a B.S. from University of Florida and M.S. from Florida State University with a professional engineer registration and 12 yrs experience. I left Florida for Michigan because I would actually get interviews and even 2nd interviews but it always seemed that the company was not going to offer a decent salary/benefit package or there was some bait and switch tactic.

My advice is perserverance - it will take that to get employed in this market because there are so many different things happening at different companies. In the long run your attitude is everything and you will need to be prepared to offer up some concessions in order to get the job you want or at least to begin blazing a trail to the job that you want.

Good luck!



lara123 said:


> I have been talking to some people here at work and i might have a chance for a job but is a water resource control engineer job, but what I want to do is structural engineering is difficult to decide because there is really nothing else out there. And this is what i am going to do the rest of my life. Also is difficult to find a structural engineering job without any experience, i am going to start volunteering with a structural engineering firm starting next year to get some experience. So maybe i can take the job and volunteer one day since here in CA state agencies have fridays off.


For the experience you want to show in order to get the job that you want, volunteering isn't going to get you very far. You would be better off taking an engineering job that offers some growth and experience and demonstrate thru that job that you can perform well as an engineer. If you aren't happy with that job give yourself a plan - whether it is a one year plan or a five year plan to get that experience and use that experience to leverage yourself into the job that you really want. As I said above, this is a tough economy and many of us are simply not getting it our way. We have to sacrifice - that may mean less salary, fewer benefits, non-ideal job ... but always remember to keep you eye on the goal and not let the first job out of the chute be viewed as what you are going to do for the rest of your life. I can promise your life will take many, many turns and what you do today certainly influences the rest of your life but it doesn't dictate it ... for better or worse.

Good luck!

JR


----------



## lara123 (Dec 28, 2009)

jregieng said:


> lara123 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently completed an application with CH2MHILL does anybody work there that can give a recommendation or help me at least with an interview.
> ...


So you dont think volunteer work, doesnt really help me out. And for CH2MHILL they have openings for recent graduates so I submitted my application to a specific job, but I don't know where to go from there. I haven't applied with Bechtel, I will look into any opportunities with them and see what happens.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 28, 2009)

Your GPA is too high to work in my group...shave it down to 2.2 or something, fail the FE at least 3 times, and then send your resume to me...you'll fit right in with the clowns here..


----------



## lara123 (Dec 28, 2009)

So what are you saying you think having a high GPA is good. Or that you prefer people with lowe GPA


----------



## civilsurvey (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL. That was sarcasm. 2.00001 gpa engineers rule the planet!!!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2009)

civilsurvey said:


> LOL. That was sarcasm. 2.00001 gpa engineers rule the planet!!!!!!!


I resemble that remark! Actually, I was a little higher than that.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

It seems the one thing lacking a factor of safety in engineering is the degree...


----------



## lara123 (Dec 29, 2009)

2 years ago people graduating from my school were getting 2 or 3 offers, this one person had nine, and here I am cant even get an interview.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2009)

2 years ago was a very different career climate. I'd be interested to know how many of them are still employed.


----------



## lara123 (Dec 29, 2009)

That is true probably they are on the same boat i am in except now they have some experience.


----------



## lara123 (Feb 2, 2010)

lara123 said:


> That is true probably they are on the same boat i am in except now they have some experience.



Does anybody here know a good website to look for jobs?


----------



## TranspoVA (Feb 2, 2010)

lara...you still have had no luck?


----------



## lara123 (Feb 2, 2010)

No still no luck. I applied every where, so I ran out of ideas. That is why I was asking of any good sites.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 2, 2010)

lara123 said:


> lara123 said:
> 
> 
> > That is true probably they are on the same boat i am in except now they have some experience.
> ...


USAJobs.gov

APWA.net (American Public Works Assoc.)

indeed.com


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you tried LinkedIn? There are lots of Civil Engineering Groups on there and I am always seeing job postings.

There are also Air Force Civil Engineering Jobs open on most AFBs, as well as other levels within the Air Force. USAF is two steps above NAVFAC and USACE!  LOL just kidding, the clown level is about the same for all 3 services...


----------



## lara123 (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried both USAjobs and indeed but not APWA.

I just went on it and found a couple of positions available, thanks.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 4, 2010)

lara123 said:


> I tried both USAjobs and indeed but not APWA.I just went on it and found a couple of positions available, thanks.


APWA is a good one. Before I started back at the USACE, I had two interviews (and a couple calls for interviews that I had to decline since I was at the USACE by then) and a couple job offers from listings on their site.


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Mar 5, 2010)

lara123 said:


> lara123 said:
> 
> 
> > That is true probably they are on the same boat i am in except now they have some experience.
> ...



I am in the same boat as you Lara, besides the ones mentioned try

http://www.cityjobslinks.com/view_job_openings_by_state.html

www.careerbuilder.com

www.cybercoders.com

http://www.engineer-jobs.com/

http://www.governmentjobs.com/

Good luck and don't give up, Also look into craigslist.

I've been looking for awhile but no luck for my area (mechanical hvac)

so right now I'm considering going into the military if nothing comes up. Maybe the reserves.


----------



## lara123 (Mar 9, 2010)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> lara123 said:
> 
> 
> > lara123 said:
> ...


Thanks for the sites. I will look into them, I have not had any luck with the ones I have tried.

Another good website that I found is

engineerinfo.com

Thanks I will keep on looking.


----------



## picusld (Mar 10, 2010)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> lara123 said:
> 
> 
> > lara123 said:
> ...


If you are looking at the reserves, I would also recomend looking into the Guard. The main difference is that during peace time, you are under control of the state which means that you may be elligible for state benifits.

I did 6 yrs in the air guard and they covered my undergrad tuition. There are also some great student loan repayment programs.

my 2 cents...


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks I'll look into that


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone looking in the Orlando area could also check out McKeon Engineering &amp; Associates, LLC (although I don't think you can call yourself "&amp; Associates" if there's only one of you).

Or you could just stick yourself in the eye with a knitting needle. It'd probably be more enjoyable and better for your career in the long run.


----------



## lara123 (Mar 11, 2010)

I am getting tired of not getting even interviews, always the same response. Next week will be my last week at my current job due to the fact that they only keep you for 3 more months after you graduate.

I am thinking of going back to school and getting a short medical technician degree. What do guys think?


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Mar 11, 2010)

depends how desperate your situations is. Are you living at home w/rents or by yourself?

Have you had internships? I'd advice you to get some work related experience rather than seek temporary employment, because I think it'll benefit in the long run.

Have you tried careerrookie.com?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you considered applying with Indian Health Service (a division of the US Department of Health and Human Services)?. They always have lots of entry-level engineering positions in hard-to-fill locations on reservations throughout the west, and in other places, too (northwest, Alaska, Dakotas, etc.) Plus, you have a choice to go in as a civil service engineer, or to try to get on board as a commissioned officer with the US Public Health Service, which you can also choose to do later on down the road. Check USA Jobs under the category "environmental engineer" or go straight to the IHS jobs website:

http://www.ihs.gov/JobsCareerDevelop/CareerCenter/Vacancy/

More info on the PHS option:

http://www.usphsengineers.org/

http://www.usphs.gov/


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 12, 2010)

Assuming you are single and don't have any kids, you could also try checking out deployable positions with the Corps of Engineers. The experience is great, you'll make a 'fatty' salary, and it would be a good in with the USACE. I was already with the USACE, but I just took a new position that is a deployable spot. Probably be here this Summer and then off to the sandbox this Fall.


----------



## lara123 (Mar 16, 2010)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> depends how desperate your situations is. Are you living at home w/rents or by yourself?
> Have you had internships? I'd advice you to get some work related experience rather than seek temporary employment, because I think it'll benefit in the long run.
> 
> Have you tried careerrookie.com?


My situation is difficult since I have a family, but I have had an internship for 2 years dealing with environmental engineering and I have a three month internship in structural engineering and another two year internship dealing with construction management.

I think if i was competing with any other entry level engineer I would have a chance but i am competing with people with their PE's, so there I have no chance.


----------



## frazil (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you thought about grad school?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2010)

All I can say is damn. The engineering situation has changed so much in a few short years.


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 17, 2010)

The problem in California...relocate


----------



## lara123 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have tried looking for jobs out of state but no luck either. My next step is trying to find another job doind anything and try to continue my education. Hopefully it gets better soon.


----------



## lara123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know I got a job with the structural engineering firm where I was volunteering. I took this job over the Water Board in Sacramento.


----------



## Supe (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Dleg (May 1, 2010)

Nice to hear it worked out for you. Congratulations!


----------

